# How cute and sweet



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You gotta check these puppies out


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww GSD puppies are always so cute!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwww. Very cute:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

How did I miss this?
Those are some seriously cute pups.

There are very few things cuter than GSD puppy ears.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't see any pics?


----------

